

Try to Oust.me - MrBrown
http://oust.me
Your life should be a game - something new in geolocation play.<p>Have you tested it yet?
======
joshfinnie
MrBrown, I don't know if this is your service or not... but please don't make
me sign in to Foursquare and not allow me to try your application. You can
take my email and tell me when you are ready, but it scares me to have just
given you authorization to Foursquare for no apparent reason.

